# G13 x HashPlant x LowRyder



## LLCoolBud (Aug 2, 2006)

I was browsing on HighBred.net an came across this very very interesting cross. With the first cross the plants are about 25% autoflower. This plant finished in 77 days and autoflowered. All that needs to be done is for any breader to backcross it back to LR a couple more times to stabilize the AS triat and we all can get this babie growing  too bad it will prolly be highly overpriced. Anywho....

It was grown by a member named Pop so props to him for the pics.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 5, 2006)

nice shots....thanks for sharing...and kudos to the grower


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 5, 2006)

I think I caught a buzz off the pics man! Awesome plants. What a mix.


----------

